# Ordering Baycox question.



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually practice herbal coccidia prevention, but I found out this week I wasn't dosing quite right, and I think one of my girls is battling a mild case. I'm treating her acutely, which usually works quickly, but I would like to treat everyone with Baycox to start on a clean slate and do things right.

I'm ordering from Horseprerace ... for those of you who order from them, how long does it take to get to its destination usually? Any other places to order from that you recommend?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> I usually practice herbal coccidia prevention, but I found out this week I wasn't dosing quite right, and I think one of my girls is battling a mild case. I'm treating her acutely, which usually works quickly, but I would like to treat everyone with Baycox to start on a clean slate and do things right.
> 
> I'm ordering from Horseprerace ... for those of you who order from them, how long does it take to get to its destination usually? Any other places to order from that you recommend?


I ordered it from Horse Pre Race. It arrived within four days, I think!

It was so easy to dose with Baycox compared to bitter corid and dimethox (plus these both have five day treatment courses, rather than one). It went down like a dream!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Took about 4 days to get to me in CA, with all my orders.

Mine hate the taste, but what aren't my goats dramatic about? :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's going to be coming to you from the warehouse in Florida. It shouldn't take more that 3 or 4 days.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! If my vet doesn't have it (we're seeing him tomorrow, he's checking on our horse who we think has Lyme's) we'll order it first thing. I know the herbs have cleared up cases I've had before, so I'm not terribly concerned, just tired since you have to treat pretty aggressively with herbs. :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We ordered it tonight. Here's hoping it comes by Friday, we chose a quick shipping method.  Will I have to give her more than one dose at a time? You give every 2 weeks for prevention, right? After giving her the first dose, how long should it be before she improves?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> We ordered it tonight. Here's hoping it comes by Friday, we chose a quick shipping method.  Will I have to give her more than one dose at a time? You give every 2 weeks for prevention, right? After giving her the first dose, how long should it be before she improves?


A single dose at a time.

And a prevention schedule is every three weeks. The lifecycle of coccidia is three weeks, from oocyst (egg that they ingest) to adult coccidia that can cause coccidiosis.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lovely, thank you. So I would dose her the same as the prevention schedule, if she needs it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For treatment you dose once then again 10 days later. Then start your prevention schedule.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so, so much. Love my goatspot family! :hug:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Not trying to hijack your thread, but I had a question about baycox too, and didn't figure a new thread on the same med was needed on the front page.

What is the dosage on baycox?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

1cc per 5lbs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm gonna take over this too lol. I am still wondering about your one question if anyone has ordered from another place. Horse pre race says they won't ship to a po box and that the credit card address and the shipping address has to match but my credit card address is a po box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just sent up a prayer of thanks, I upped her herb dose considerably, and it appears Bambi is on the mend. She went from runs to semi-solid stools. Stacey was so kind to offer some of her own Baycox as soon as I can get away (we have a vet appointment for our horse today), so I won't have to wait until Friday. 

Edit: Just got it down her. She said it didn't taste too bad.  What a relief to have that done.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm gonna take over this too lol. I am still wondering about your one question if anyone has ordered from another place. Horse pre race says they won't ship to a po box and that the credit card address and the shipping address has to match but my credit card address is a po box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


When in doubt, call the company. They can probably figure things out for you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Have most people found it to be pretty effective? Will I know by tomorrow morning if it's worked?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's been so long since I used a chemcial dewormer, what kind of progress should I be seeing right away? I gave it last night. This morning she looks good, acting fine. Her stall has some loose pasty poops, and some drips (same as yesterday). How long should I wait before I know if she needs another dose?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> When in doubt, call the company. They can probably figure things out for you!


I will try that. I spent all day yesterday trying to figure out how to get it  the vet said it's a over the counter so call a feed store. I called the feed store and they can't find it and told me they don't have it In the USA. But I'll call the company today and see if I can get some if not I'll have to rack my brain on who I can have get it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Try giving both of your addresses. Give them your physical an then the Po box number.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used DH's card that has his name on it, , it was shipped to my name and my P.O box :slapfloor: :ROFL: Maybe I'm the exception? :lol:

Danielle, redo it in 10 days.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Little Bits N Pieces. Has it always worked for you? I'm just a worrywart goatie momma, I hate seeing ploppy poops and want them to be GONE.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems to work for me just fine. I do it when they are 21 days old, again in 10 days, 11 days later and every 21 days from there until they are 8-10 months.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I used DH's card that has his name on it, , it was shipped to my name and my P.O box :slapfloor: :ROFL: Maybe I'm the exception? :lol:
> 
> Danielle, redo it in 10 days.


Ok I'll just try and order lol maybe it will work...I didn't get time to call the place today
Well as you can see I have never used it BUT so far everyone who has used it seems to like it. I mainly just want the one day treatment instead of the 5 lol by day 2 they have you figured out that you are the mean person shoving nasty down them and run like their tail is on fire

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was pretty happy about the one dose, but would be happy with the 5 day dose too - herbs are a great preventative when dosed correctly (where I went wrong) but when used as a treatment, you have to treat often at a high dose. I was out there hourly to drench her for 3 days. She was starting to improve, but I was exhausted.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I could see that turning old fast  I'm sorry your going threw this 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Naw, it's okay! The herbs are high quality and have saved kids before; from coccidia, entero, ect. Great stuff. But there is a limit to what I can do, and I was afraid that I would have to treat all 5 kids as aggressively as I'd been treating Bambi.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bambi is doing really, really great. For the first time since she got sick, she was pulling her usual acrobatic stunts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is all better.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My baycox didn't come from FL....it came from AK. Sort of interesting. So thought I should say that in case someone might want to know that. So maybe they have warehouses more than just FL now. 

Tami


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im am hearing that Baycox is not FDA approved so if you use it an send your goats to slaughter your gonna be paying a lot of money in fines?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've only read that you need to wait 45 days to butcher. I hope
After the 45 days there's no issue because most of my kids do to to butcher


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Horse Pre Race is the quickest and cheapest I've found. It got to us within 5 days. Good luck


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

From the info Im getting its not a drug that is aproved for use in the US. The med that is ordered from horseprerace comes from Australia an they have a warehouse in Fl so when you get the package it has a US address.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Im am hearing that Baycox is not FDA approved so if you use it an send your goats to slaughter your gonna be paying a lot of money in fines?


Do they even test your animlas sent to slaughter??


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im thinking that if your goats end up at a USDA Slaughter house they do random test on the meat? Im not sure how all that works?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think they do test the meat but since the withdrawal is 45 days it should show up as long as it's been 45 days. I'll admit though I'm a little confused on what it means for it not to be approved but to also have a withdrawal time. Maybe it hasn't been established threw the FDA that it's only 45 days but has been in Australia ????? I think I'll be playing it safe though and going 60 days before selling


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

It concerned me as well cause I was hearing 56 to 150 day withdrawal? Wondering if there would still be residue in the meat?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I have a bottle right here.....long typing short....withdrawal 70 days (ouch may have to keep my kids longer  )
This is only with Australia....some exports markets apply different standards which may require an export slaughter interval. 
Sooooo my guess is with as 'sensitive' as Americans are and how strict the FDA is for us we are probably at a MINIMUM of 70 days.
Which this really sucks for me because I send my kids to the sale at 4 months old. So I would basically only treat at the 3 week prevention and have to change to something else unless it's a keeper doeling. I guess I'll have to start treating the water which is what I was trying to avoid having to do but chasing them down for 5 days in a row is not doable 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I hear ya Jessica! I was so disappointed when I started reading about this from others who were talking about the Baycox. So along with you I am going to have to look into dosing the water b/c like you said chasing 30 baby goats 5 days in a row is just exhusting writing about it lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

DMSMboers: We don't slaughter our boers.....couldn't ever do that. Nor will sell to anyone knowingly that plans to do that. They are for showing...or pets only. So no worries about baycox. It is working. Good med with or without FDA approval. =)


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I also show my boers but also know that my breed of goat I choose to raise is a MEAT goat an there for will get eaten. Not sure how you can ensure that every single goat you sell will not get eatin at some point unless you keep ever goat you have which also seems unlikely. Why on earth ppl promote the MEAT goat by showing when they will not sell MEAT goats for meat. Just glad every Boer breeder doesn't think that way you do or the Boer goats wouldn't be worth having in the pasture. The show world is there to to showcase what the meat goat can do. Why on earth do you think they put so much weight on them? Its a free country an each to his own but don't call me out b/c I sell my CULLS to the sale barn. Which sounds like you don't an confound the problem of having registered goats that should have been eaten!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There are those who can absolutely never eat a goat they've raised, and that's okay.

There are those who love their goats, but can harvest them. That's also okay.

The withdrawal is a very good point for those who raise for meat, but pet or show breeders don't have to worry about that. Unfortunately most of my own wethers end up being harvested (I've had trouble finding them all homes) so I'm also faced with the withdrawal dilemma. I'm thinking of harvesting at 8 months though so by then it should be out of their system. Do most just stop coccidia prevention at 5 months? That'd work in my situation.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

That's the issue with the withdrawal times as Jessica stated her like most ppl who raise their meat goats for slaughter like to take them to the sale at weaning time (3 months). If you was to keep an slaughter then that would work good in that situation but the longer we have to keep kids the more money we lose.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah what a shame!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Marcey I apologize, I certainly wasn't trying to be rude or step on your toes but you certainly are seemingly offended by what I said. That wasn't my intention....I didn't call you out.....just merely was stating we keep our goats for show or pet only. Yes some sell them for meat that is ok....no worries. Sorry you are so offended. That wasn't my intention. It is fine you sell goats for meat. We just don't do that and would not ever do that....just the way we are. It is ok. didn't mean to offend. Have a wonderful evening! Tami & Jon


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dmsm is right I would be very careful selling pets with this in their system. There is no way you know for sure that the buyer is not pulling a fast one on you and eating them or taking them to the sale. I know one lady who openly admitted that she makes a ton of money giving animals a so called good home and then selling them. 
Now say I bought your kid and resold it at the sale I don't think the withdrawal time will get you in trouble since they have my info not yours. But if I bought your kid and are it and got sick then your in trouble  I'm not at all being mean or trying to stomp on your heart on how your selling your kids but if your going to sell a animal with anything in their system I would make up some kind of contract that states they are let or show only. It would really suck to loose everything because someone lied to you. I have very little trust in human kind any more and try to always cover my butt.
But for selling my butcher kids I think I'll still use the baycox for the 3 and 6 week treatment. By then they should be eating enough of the noble to cover them (I hope) then hope onto my kids a bit longer to be on the safe side. I'm hoping 90 days will be enough time. I'm not sure just thinking  I know I bought 8 bottles  
And I agree the 5 day treatment is a no go here too. I'm at 106 kids and still have 17 does due this year as of right now. I'll figure something out though


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

DMSMBoers said:


> I also show my boers but also know that my breed of goat I choose to raise is a MEAT goat an there for will get eaten. Not sure how you can ensure that every single goat you sell will not get eatin at some point unless you keep ever goat you have which also seems unlikely. Why on earth ppl promote the MEAT goat by showing when they will not sell MEAT goats for meat. Just glad every Boer breeder doesn't think that way you do or the Boer goats wouldn't be worth having in the pasture. The show world is there to to showcase what the meat goat can do. Why on earth do you think they put so much weight on them? Its a free country an each to his own but don't call me out b/c I sell my CULLS to the sale barn. Which sounds like you don't an confound the problem of having registered goats that should have been eaten!!


Wow...that's a little harsh


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes but do you realize how many times 'meat' ranchers get bashed because of what we do? I agree 100% in what she said. I don't think the other person (can't look at her user name right now) really meant anything harsh but at the same time we are not heartless people like people make us out to be. I kept my mouth shut but I do agree and will defend what she said. I would rather any of my animals to to butcher over a bad home any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I think your right on doing a 3 an 6 week treatment an then hoping they are getting enough of the feed. Maybe after that treat water for 5 days every 3 weeks just to help with the feed?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree Jessica- being butchered is a blessing to many animals, if the other option is a bad home. I also agree that the primary purpose of meat goats is for MEAT, at least with the wethers and un-showable/breedable goats. Boers have been bred for a purpose, and I hate seeing people getting bashed because they eat them...I mean, that IS the purpose!

I agree that Farmerjon wasn't trying to be offensive, but was stating that they didn't butcher their goats so the baycox didn't matter to them. I have nothing against eating boers, but I have nothing against keeping them pet-only either. As long as the two sides don't bash each other


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Just to be clear.....I did apologize for any offense Marcey may have had....although I haven't heard any response as of yet from her. Jessica I certainly would extend that apology to you as well. I never meant any offense with my comments to anyone here. 

I wasn't saying people shouldn't butcher...just that we don't do that here. Our business is just a little different here. The response I got was harsh I thought. I didn't appreciate the response and never got a apology. 

I don't think we need to be so harsh to one another here. We are here to support one another, right?. We all raise goats and love them and care about them. Many here have businesses and that is wonderful too. I wish you both the best in your businesses! I love this group and am thankful for the support!

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

DMSMBoers said:


> I think your right on doing a 3 an 6 week treatment an then hoping they are getting enough of the feed. Maybe after that treat water for 5 days every 3 weeks just to help with the feed?


I'm really not sure. If I do I need to figure out a way that only the kids can drink it and that it's their only source of water. Also need to sell the ducks because with the price of the powder no way I can afford to keep dumping their water like I am or treat everyone. Maybe I can build a little box that only the kids can get into and have their water there and hang some buckets on a fence up higher for the adults. Actually that doesn't sound like a bad plan now that I said it out loud lol. Stupid baycox is still way cheaper though. But I guess if that doesn't work out I'll just keep my eye on the kids and if they show signs treat ASAP or cut my losses and get them gone. The 4 I had this year only got to be 30 pounds at almost 4 months old. Kinda sad I fed them for a extra 2 months for nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What about drenching them with either a syringe or drench gun Jessica? That is what we use. They don't mind the baycox....not like the Ivermec so that is nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The problem is actually catching them for the whole 5 days. The first day is easy they think your nice and mean them no harm lol. The second day they are start to keep a eye on you. The third day they see you and run for dear life. I tried tying a hay string on them so I could catch them and within a hour they were a tangled ball. I made a catch pen but they are way faster then I am and learn real fast what happens if they go in there. I wouldn't be bad if it was just a few kids then I could pen the family up in a small pen for 5 days but my does are not nice to each other and I had 12 kids born in one day this year and I hope that never happens again. 
I'm really not a fan of either the water way or the feed way but I have to do something 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What about just keeping corid, albon, or dimethox in ALL the troughs of water for everyone? Does and kids? Eventually, your does shouldn't have coccidia, neither should the kids, right?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm, I think a "special water pen" for the kids would be a good idea.... It would be a creep waterer instead of a creep feeder lol!
Then you can put the medicated feed in as well, or whatever else is exclusively for the young ones.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One of those packets of corid is $20. If I treated everyone it would probably be the whole thing a day. That's $100 every 3 weeks  I've never had a issue with a adult having cocci. 
But canyontrailgoats I think your onto something. I always have a few stubborn kids who don't really go into the creep feeder till older. If I move my creep feeder by the water area and they have to go in there they will figure out the grain sooner. Hmmm I'm not so depressed over this any more thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

The water in the creep feeder sounds like a good idea. When do you usually kid out Jessica?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

All year long lol. I'm changing to no winter kids. I'll pull my bucks the end of July and put back in the first of January and I had planned to keep them with the does till the end of July again and pull the does I know are bred but with as expensive as this corid is going to be I might have to rethink that. I just hate kidding all at once and hate having to sell a doe because she didn't get covered or didn't take in only a few months. I wonder if any one ever has a solid plan they can stick with even after years of having goats. This is year 5 and I'm still acting lost lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I know what you mean. I almost lost my mind this kidding season. But I think the kidding in winter is gonna be the best bet. Kid in Dec hit the markets in March an April. Least cases of Cocci.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well it sounds like you have alot of experience to me Jessica! Hang in there! It will work out! You've had goats a lot longer than I have! My hats off to you! You are doing a good job! Hope all works out with whatever med you use. I know how frustrating all this stuff is! We have little ones too and have been getting rid of worm using three cycles of Ivormec and two cycles of baycox. I think it is working...will know for sure when we do fecals in a couple wks. A mentor on this list gave us advice and it is working....so I am a strong believer of people here! They are great friends!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Farmerjon there is very good people on here I have learned so much just reading posts. Good luck on your fecals I hope you nail the little suckers lol
I hope I get December kids. That would be the best but no one is coming into heat anymore . But it usually gets really cold and wet her January February and I always loose more new born kids in those months then any other time....except this year with the lack of rain and being very warm it was a great time to kid. But every pro has a con I'm realizing lol. Dang goat world 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica yes it is wet here too so I understand! Thanks about the fecals....yeah we I think are making progress. I want to learn how to do my own fecals though.....costs wayyyy too much where I live! Do you do your own fecals?? Yes there sure are good people here....I have learned so much from so many people here. It is a blessing and treasure to be a part of this list! Hope all goes well for your next kidding season! Have a wonderful 4th of July! 

Tami


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

DMSMBoers said:


> Im am hearing that Baycox is not FDA approved so if you use it an send your goats to slaughter your gonna be paying a lot of money in fines?


Baycox is not FDA approved in the US, which is why everything is advertised as "like Baycox, or same active ingredient as baycox" etc., etc. Anything that you're ordering in the US is being made at a compounding pharmacy. We ordered a bottle for the first time this spring from horseprerace.com, the label on ours indicated it had been made in Panama. It did seem to work just fine, and we didnt see any adverse effects, however I'll be the first to admit that it does make me nervous as you really have no way of knowing what is in it. We definitely did not treat our entire kid crop as soon as the bottle arrived (I suppose I really should have more faith in Panamanian drug manufacturers, buuuuut yeah, I don't.).

As far as fines go you'll only have a problem if your animals have drug residues in their tissue at the time of slaughter- as long as your observing proper withdrawal times you shouldn't have an issue. Not sure what the Baycox withdrawal time is, however I'm betting you could dig it up on an Australian or European livestock site


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica, what about buying a bag of unmixed Rumensin. Then you could make a little kid creep and a big kid creep. The feed in the little kid creep could have more Rumensin added to make it twice as strong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have tried to get something like that but the guy at the feed store is a know it all and instead of anything like that he sent me home with a block in November......it's still out there totally untouched  but we are getting a new feed store soon so I hope they will be better then this one. But I like the idea of the small because the kids I could actually give the first treatment to and we missed out on the others, I can see a big difference in them. Cocci sucks that's all I know.....and always thank you Jill 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Jessica, I just found this. It says the withdrawal is 42 days. http://mri.medagencies.org/download/NO_V_0002_001_FinalSPC.pdf


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you know if this is with the US?? If it is that's great and I would only have to keep my kids 2 weeks longer then I usually do and still use till 3 months old


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

FARAD can't give a withdrawal on a controlled substance that is not approved for use in the US.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And there's probably a good chance the US will put a longer time on that huh? That's why I was thinking of treating at the 3 weeks maybe even the 6weeks and by then they should be eating the medicated feed fairly well. All the kids so far that have shown signs this year just with the medicated feed they usually show it before 2 months old. My guess is because they really are not eating the grain all that much. 
But a question: is it ok to feed the medicated feed at treat the water??? Or is there some kind of no no on mixing the 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

farmerjon said:


> Wow Marcey I apologize, I certainly wasn't trying to be rude or step on your toes but you certainly are seemingly offended by what I said. That wasn't my intention....I didn't call you out.....just merely was stating we keep our goats for show or pet only. Yes some sell them for meat that is ok....no worries. Sorry you are so offended. That wasn't my intention. It is fine you sell goats for meat. We just don't do that and would not ever do that....just the way we are. It is ok. didn't mean to offend. Have a wonderful evening! Tami & Jon


Sorry this was missed by a moderator. There was some rudeness involved to which shouldn't of been. Please read and re-read posts and do so before you post a comment on them. Sometimes what is typed by one, may be meant in another way by another. We must not jump to conclusions first. Things can get way out of whack quickly, when it shouldn't have.

This issue should of been addressed. I see some members trying to bring it to the attention of the issue. It wasn't intended to be harsh it was personal preference, thank you for trying.
Please remember, anyone can "Report a Post" to bring it to our attention. 
I read what farmerjon has originally stated and it is clear, it is preference felt there. Not saying others should never butcher. Farmerjon shouldn't have to apologize for that.

With that said. I personally agree, it is heart felt, I have butchered my own goats and it was the hardest thing I ever did, so I haven't done it since. 
I will sell goats for meat, pets and breeders. I have that right to sell them as I wish, but this is my preference.

Each breeder or pet goat owner, can choose what they want to do with them, we cannot say they are wrong for doing so.

Remember, keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Pam for the clarification and kind words. It means alot. We are here to support one another not tear each other down. I can speak for us newbies who are here to learn....we may not know a whole lot but we are trying to learn as quick as possible what we need to know. Please be kind and patient with us. Hope all have a great day! Tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome, Tami, that is what we are here for.

Anytime anyone has issues with a post, we have a "Report Post", it is the triangle caution sign symbol there to the left of all posts. You would click on the post with the issue, the Report Post there and report in that spot, then write the complaint of the report, we will get to it sooner. We try to watch for things like this, but can''t get to them all, so with the help of members, we can be on top of it. 

Before anyone reports a post, make absolutely sure it is of a good cause.


----------

